# Increasing screen shot resolution



## bonzeaux (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to increase the resolution from the normal 75 dpi to around 300?  Talking to a printer friend who said that is what they prefer for print.  I'm trying to create a small how-to manual for multmedia software and am afraid all of my graphics will not work properly.

Before anyone recommends snapzpro, I have it.  Do you know how I can set t up to do what I need?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 31, 2007)

Your other option is to use photoshop to increase the resolution to 300 (or if you can reduce the pic size you can increase resolution without making the image less resolute).

You'll lose some clarity in the images if you up-rez to 300dpi, but you'll satisfy the printer's requirement. Make sure you end up with CMYK tifs at 300dpi for best results. The image difference shouldn't be too noticeable.

As for increasing the screen shot resolution, that's not possible because the screen is set at 72-110 Further discussioin here:
http://forums.dealmac.com/read.php?4,2660160


----------

